# The Vape Guy - Go Bokke!



## BumbleBee (1/11/19)

South Africa's favorite shooter, ready to vape! Get your Green & Gold for only *R150 *now while stocks last. In store and order online at www.vapeguy.co.za

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

